# ISPConfig 2.2.32 released



## Till (14. Apr. 2009)

ISPConfig 2.2.32 is available for download.

This ISPConfig version updates ClamAV to 0.95.1.


Detailed Changelog
------------------

- Updated: ClamAV to 0.95.1.

Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.32.tar.gz from ispconfig.org:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.32.tar.gz?download


Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.32.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## hahni (14. Apr. 2009)

Sehr gute Arbeit, Till!

Mit Ubuntu 8.04 LTS funktioniert alles wunderbar! Schön auch, dass seit der nun vorletzten Version auch WebDAV unterstützt wird!

Viele Grüße von

Hahni


----------



## fuxifux (14. Apr. 2009)

In welcher Datei muss ich denn 'schrauben', damit ich Debian 5.01 zum laufen bekomme? (Debian Lenny auf neuestem Stand)

ich bekomme:

```
Debian 5.0.1
ERROR: Ihr Betriebssystem wird nicht unterstützt!
```
EDIT: Habs gefunden: In /etc/debian_version  einfach "5.0" rein...

Ist wohl neu, dass diese Versionsnummer auch bei kleineren Änderungen verändert wird(Ich glaub Etch war bis jetzt "4.0")...

EDIT (2): 

ich verwende suPHP >= 0.7.0
in der Datei /etc/suphp/suphp.conf werden bei der installation die notwendige Anführungszeichen wieder entfernt.
LINK

Vielleicht könnt ihr das in folgenden Versionen korrigieren, oder funktioniert suphp < 0.7.0 nicht mit den Anführungszeichen?


----------



## Feanwulf (16. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von fuxifux:


> EDIT (2):
> 
> ich verwende suPHP >= 0.7.0
> in der Datei /etc/suphp/suphp.conf werden bei der installation die notwendige Anführungszeichen wieder entfernt.
> ...



suphp < 0.7.0 (bzw bei mir 0.6.2) läuft auch mit Anführunsgzeichen!

Ich selbst habe aber suphp0.7.0 nicht ans laufen bekommen (allerdings unter Debian 4.0)


----------

